

Monads in Ruby - zaius
http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/writings/programming/monads-in-ruby/00introduction.html

======
rsayers
I don't know why, but I just dont "get" monads. Perhaps playing with Haskell
more will help.

------
brl
Not sure what the point of implementing monads in Ruby is. It's like
implementing 'pointers' so that you can talk about programming in C.

~~~
zaius
It's nice to know what's possible.

If all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.

